
How Many of Maria Ressa’s Warnings Will We Ignore? - fsflover
https://www.wired.com/story/plaintext-how-many-of-maria-ressas-warnings-will-we-ignore/
======
raxxorrax
In my opinion the article fails to identify the problem and suggest workable
solutions. Of course the "fake news" accusation would be abused by autocratic
leaders, "campaigns of misinformation" is exactly the same accusation.

You don't prove a lie by banning it. That never worked, especially not on
social media or the internet in general. So the appeal to Facebook is
misplaced at best, dishonest at worst if uttered from a major news org since
there is a direct business relationship and ambitions to establish themselves
as authoritative voices.

"Trump could win!" \- What definitely helped Trump is that his detractors were
seen as wanting to crack down on content and I have difficulties to find
arguments to counter that impression.

------
fsflover
"In 2016, Ressa reported on how government supporters used fake accounts to
organize campaigns of lies. She warned Facebook that it might see similar
behavior in the US, a caution the company did not take to heart. After that,
Ressa found that she was a prime target for harassment; it was a double whammy
of criminal charges and a slander campaign on Facebook."

“If you do don’t something about this,” she said in August 2016, “Trump could
win!”

